# New guy, (plus i need some help!)



## JC5653 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey folks,

I found my way here after watching all the videos on Youtube, I;'m in Northwest Arkansas, and I'm a couple weeks away from over-seeding my Bermuda lawn with KBG. (hence my problem, ill get to that) SO far I have cut my grass super high all summer, and shaded the Bermuda until its almost dead. I think i have probably 30-40% Thin coverage now. Im going to apply Bermuda control once a week until the middle of September, then skip a week or so and overseed.

Anyways, I found the variety i want to buy. Most of you are probably familiar with it from the Raleigh NC Ntep Test. Its Bar PP 110358, (Barserati) and FORTUNATELY... they are willing to sell me some!

....some being alot. :/

anyways. swear i didn't come here to bend your site rules, or push off grass seed as a first time poster, but does anyone have any idea how to offload 8 or 9 bags of this stuff? ill pay cash for all of it and post it on ebay if i have to, but id rather not!

anyways, aside from that. what do you guys think about my plan to rid this bermuda? the idea is to cut high and keep on heavy with the Bermuda control treatments, until its gone. at which point Ill start cutting the KBG shorter and shorter until i get it where I want. Ill be over seeding in the early spring and fall, and fertlizing according to the needs of KBG. I'm hoping the Bermuda will just starve, choke, and bend to the will of chemical torture  lol i DONT want to go full on nuclear on it due to the slope and strong chances of rain. Id rather take my time and slowly build the lawn with over-seeding and proper feeding.

thanks for your time! and your advice on the seed deal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's probably too late in the year to get a complete bermuda kill in NWA, even with chemicals.


----------



## JC5653 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah I didnt expect to get it all. Like i said I got most of it already just with shading. Im hoping in can get maybe half of whats left this fall.. then in the spring as soon as the KBG starts to green, go ahead and start the bermuda control and continue all summer. i dont mind doing it for a year or two if neccesary.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Are you the webuser guy from GW? Are you talking 8-9 50 lb bags for a total of 400 lbs? That's a lot of seed to offload lol.

How do you plant to control Bermuda in KBG?


----------



## JC5653 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah its me. They said the order would need to be "significant." Im thinking I can get them to sell me 5, but if i ask for 10, its even better.

I plan to control it with Shading, no summer feedings, and Bayer Bermuda control. I figure that routine for 1-2 years should end up with most of the bermuda gone and the KBG Thick enough to keep it out.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you will be fighting that battle with bermuda for many years to come unless you totally eradicate it before putting the seed down. Bermuda is VERY tough to completely kill without using some specialized chemicals that cost a small fortune. If you are willing to live with a little bermuda in your KBG lawn, I would say go ahead with your plan.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

JC5653 said:


> Yeah its me. They said the order would need to be "significant." Im thinking I can get them to sell me 5, but if i ask for 10, its even better.
> 
> I plan to control it with Shading, no summer feedings, and Bayer Bermuda control. I figure that routine for 1-2 years should end up with most of the bermuda gone and the KBG Thick enough to keep it out.


I went through your original post again. Here's my thoughts.

Seeding KBG in the spring is unwise, especially in your area. You're looking at 2-3 weeks for germination and 8 more weeks before you can apply pre-emergent, and that puts you well over the crabgrass germination deadline. Plus it will struggle badly in the heat with shallow roots. You'll have to water frequently, which will put your existing grass as great risk for fungal disease in the heat.

Bermuda is very hard to kill completely by just shading. It will thin, but will not go away. Though Bayer Fungus Control claims to be safe on KBG, it will wipe out your bluegrass in the heat of summer before a single sprig of Bermuda is affected. Don't ask me how I know.

My suggestion would be to go with a blanket spray of fluazifop and triclopyr, it will give you a much better kill rate than Bayer Fungus Control alone. Maybe live with it for another year, plant some cheap seed this fall , and start early next year before you fork out big money for the expensive seed.


----------



## JC5653 (Aug 23, 2017)

bayer bermuda control. not fungus control.. just not sure if we are talking the same thing.

I agree with all of your points. Im going to be doing my initial and heaviest seeding in the fall. spring will only be an over seed. and hopefully, 10-20% takes. the way i see it,the ones that do survive are the ones that you want in your yard anyway right? (most efficient users of water/minerals, heat resistant, fastest growing roots etc)

still..doesn't appear i'm actually going to be able to get my hands on the stuff. Barenburg is trying to push me to their new turf blue pro, which is a 4 variety blend, but Im not so sure that paying for the 75% of other seeds is even worth it, if they are all going to die and not make it anyway.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

JC5653 said:


> bayer bermuda control. not fungus control.. just not sure if we are talking the same thing.


Yes, sorry I meant bermuda control. Fenoxaprop-b-ethyl.


----------



## JC5653 (Aug 23, 2017)

How about dura blue....any one seen it?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

JC5653 said:


> How about dura blue....any one seen it?


As in the HYBRID bluegrass? 
No, but I did a lot of research on the hybrid varieties several months ago. 
The word on the street is that dura blue has a nice color but it takes a long time to get going. But take that for what it's worth: a summary based on a few reported experiences here and there.


----------

